# 7News Macquarie Bank Market Update Trader looking at pr0n



## aaronphetamine (2 February 2010)

So i got told about this the afternoon by someone. this afternoon on the 7news market update, in the background you can see a trader flicking between his charts and pr0n and then right at the end he looks around and realises that he has just lost his job lol.


----------



## prawn_86 (2 February 2010)

Yeh this did the rounds at work also. No wonder they work so much at MacBank if they spend half their time looking at pr0n


----------



## drsmith (2 February 2010)

He might be their senior research analyst for adultshop.com.


----------



## skc (2 February 2010)

prawn_86 said:


> Yeh this did the rounds at work also. No wonder they work so much at MacBank if they spend half their time looking at pr0n




LOL... I think he got the stuff from email.. it looked like Outlook that he was switching from.

If this thing doesn't get too viral he probably get away with it too.


----------



## skyQuake (2 February 2010)

skc said:


> If this thing doesn't get too viral he probably get away with it too.




Oh dear 

Maybe he'll get away with a slap on the wrist? If the manager cracks up while trying to fire him he'll probably get away with it


----------



## Largesse (2 February 2010)

fat chance of it not going viral, 

i've forwarded it to everyone in my address book and any one in the industry that i know on facebook


gaaaaaaaaaags


----------



## cutz (2 February 2010)

What's the bet he did it on purpose, knew the camera was rolling, kinda like a gag.

That's my guess.

Depending on where you sit on the food chain, chances are you can get away with that sort of funny stuff.


----------



## skc (2 February 2010)

Largesse said:


> fat chance of it not going viral,
> 
> i've forwarded it to everyone in my address book and any one in the industry that i know on facebook
> 
> ...




Yes I must admit I just done the same 

May be he's only hope is that the dirty email was sent by his boss?


----------



## Julia (2 February 2010)

Couldn't he claim that a little, um, light relief from the demanding nature of his work helped his overall concentration?

Some of his colleagues might choose a walk round the block, or a cup of coffee.
He gets a similar benefit from a little visual stimulus.  Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Mr J (2 February 2010)

I'd be more worried about the boss at home .


----------



## son of baglimit (2 February 2010)

channel 9 news were happy to make a point of it.

certainly email received, so you can guess their filters are poor - send their staff anything you want, it will get thru, and probably be opened.

in these days of correctness, he'll be on the streets tonight, as should the IT guys.


----------



## Mr J (2 February 2010)

I don't think there's anything to get worked up over. The first pic _may_ have shown a nipple, but that is only a guess based on body position and what appears to be a lack of clothing. The second pic is clothed, and the third is almost certainly covering her parts. It's very possible that none of this is anything worse than you'd see in a sports mag.


----------



## doctorj (3 February 2010)

Largesse said:


> fat chance of it not going viral



It's hit the forwarding circuit over here already.  It looks like the papers have picked it up too (including the FT).

Does anyone know the guy's name yet?


----------



## GumbyLearner (3 February 2010)

Would there be such a ruckus if he had opened a file like this?


----------



## skc (3 February 2010)

Apparently it's a private wealth guy. Must be just trying to maintain relationship with a client. From business spectator.



> And finally, the shock of the RBA's rate decision pales in comparison to the shock of seeing a silver donut employee, from Macquarie Private Wealth, realising that his office-time perv session was being broadcast live on Channel Seven.








GumbyLearner said:


> Would there be such a ruckus if he had opened a file like this?




Must you destroy a thread this way?!


----------



## Trembling Hand (3 February 2010)

skc said:


> Must you destroy a thread this way?!



 Yep 

I sent that to a friend in the UK last night, He tells me by the time he got to opening it he had already been sent it from two people in NY and one in Honkers!!

15 mins of fame hey


----------



## Mofra (3 February 2010)

cutz said:


> What's the bet he did it on purpose, knew the camera was rolling, kinda like a gag.
> 
> That's my guess.



That was my guess too - I spend two years at Mac and it is something that I would have been dared to do.


----------



## skc (3 February 2010)

Mofra said:


> That was my guess too - *I spend two years at Mac* and it is something that I would have been dared to do.




Yes I saw that happen a lot when I was working at Maccas...


----------



## nunthewiser (3 February 2010)

Yep looked like a setup to me too .......

Notice the guy on the other side of the screen having a grin also.


----------



## Naked shorts (3 February 2010)

lol at the maquarie advertising at the top and bottom of this page


----------



## GumbyLearner (3 February 2010)

Trembling Hand said:


> Yep
> 
> I sent that to a friend in the UK last night, He tells me by the time he got to opening it he had already been sent it from two people in NY and one in Honkers!!
> 
> 15 mins of fame hey




All I could say to the guy caught on camera is to take his hand off it. I also would like to say it to another Macquarie PR guy in Seoul who told me that MQG was a buy at $100 a share back a few years back. A portfolio destroying action had I heeded his advice.

I certainly am not as smart as you TH and just don't have the brains to work out MQG's business model. I don't trade and am more interested in the market and investing. So how about you put me on Ignore. From now on that's what I will be doing.


----------



## matty77 (3 February 2010)

all he has to say is its a picture of his wife - then he will get away with it...

how dare macquarie invade this guys privacy in that way... lol


----------



## xyzedarteerf (3 February 2010)




----------



## nunthewiser (3 February 2010)

LOL they just released the pr0n guys name on the TV news ...... hahahahahah poor bugga


----------



## Timmy (3 February 2010)

The guy was just doing some T&A Analysis.


----------



## skyQuake (3 February 2010)

He got told to take a week off. What a nice manager! Looks at pr0n and gets a free holiday


----------



## skc (3 February 2010)

Apparently it's Miranda Kerr... so it's not pr0n. I am sure Miranda is a prospective client of MQG private wealth. The bloke should be rewarded for doing new business development.

http://www.news.com.au/couriermail/story/0,23739,26671970-5012980,00.html



Timmy said:


> The guy was just doing some T&A Analysis.




I was gonna to ask what T&A stands for... then I remembered that you must assess the areas below the H&S formation.


----------



## Mr J (3 February 2010)

nunthewiser said:


> LOL they just released the pr0n guys name on the TV news ...... hahahahahah poor bugga




But I've seen worse on late night tv commercials .


----------



## nunthewiser (3 February 2010)

Mr J said:


> But I've seen worse on late night tv commercials .




Yeah me too but now his name is out there he going to be known as the tv pr0n dude by everybody that knows him


----------



## aaronphetamine (3 February 2010)

one of the clips on youtube has over 250 000 views now, and when i first watched the clip at around 5pm last night it only had 300 views. so its definitely gone viral.

the other better quality clip that i posted here has over 30 000 views now.


----------



## Trembling Hand (3 February 2010)

nunthewiser said:


> Yeah me too but now his name is out there he going to be known as the tv pr0n dude by everybody that knows him




If he's smart about it, and his manager, he could actually have 4 times the customers come next month.

It's probably hit right at the sweet spot of their target demographic. 

:car:


----------



## drsmith (3 February 2010)

He could say he was reading the paper.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/wor...ght-ogling-naked-model-live-TV-news-link.html

Unfortunately though it's not the Financial Review.


----------



## gav (3 February 2010)

skc said:


> Apparently it's Miranda Kerr... so it's not pr0n. I am sure Miranda is a prospective client of MQG private wealth. The bloke should be rewarded for doing new business development.




Well Miranda Kerr has a contract with David Jones.  David Jones (DJS) is listed on the ASX, so perhaps he could say he was researching DJS's fundamentals? :


----------



## prozac (3 February 2010)

This bloke is a friend. By all reports he had opened an email, the image was from this months GQ magazine and readily available. I have not spoken with him but he is not the sort of bloke to look at pr0n at work. It is still funny though & I hope a). He doesn't get sacked, or b). If he does it opens better doors for him.


----------



## awg (3 February 2010)

prozac said:


> This bloke is a friend. By all reports he had opened an email, the image was from this months GQ magazine and readily available. I have not spoken with him but he is not the sort of bloke to look at pr0n at work. It is still funny though & I hope a). He doesn't get sacked, or b). If he does it opens better doors for him.




Hope it works out ok for him, would be a nasty shock for his family I bet.
I certainly wouldnt want to be explaining that one to the Mrs

I was always totally paranoid about pic attachments in emails, as the organisation I worked for had a policy of dismissal for email pr0n..but blokes still used to send it, I would never open a suspect pic attachment emailed to me at work..simple as that.

Then there is the question of what constitutes pr0n...and misuse of company time, that issue is very hard to get around during any discussion of entertainment viewing during work hours

Perhaps Macquarie has a supportive kulture

maybe he can be rehabilitated via a sex addiction clinic:

one standard I always kept in mind though was: Dont cause my boss/s public embarassment.

On that ground, things must be a little shaky


----------



## Duckman#72 (3 February 2010)

If every person in the country that has ever had swim wear models on their screen was instantly dismissed,  I'd shudder to think of the increase in Job Search payments. 

I feel for the bloke.  With 4 squawking ducklings and a tired Mrs Duckman to greet me at home, I've been tempted by other birds on the net to. 

Duckman


----------



## CascadeX (3 February 2010)




----------



## drsmith (3 February 2010)

awg said:


> maybe he can be rehabilitated via a sex addiction clinic:



Me thinks he was allready thinking about taking matters into his own hands.


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (3 February 2010)

CNBC are onto it too now  

http://www.cnbc.com/id/35204994


----------



## kgee (4 February 2010)

I'm thinking he should see the "cloud with the silver lining" 
At least none of my mates sent him pr0n


----------



## 888 (4 February 2010)

lol, funniest thing i've seen in a month


----------



## Timmy (4 February 2010)

Gotta love a witch hunt.
Sanctimonious media are so full of it.


----------



## bellenuit (4 February 2010)

Colleague sent Kiely near-nude images of Kerr as a joke, sources say

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/bus...joke-sources-say/story-e6frg9no-1225826668528

_THE Macquarie banker embarrassingly filmed viewing near-nude images of model Miranda Kerr on live television was believed to have been sent the images in an email from a co-worker playing a practical joke.

Sources said a colleague sent David Kiely an email and told him to open it as colleague Martin Lakos carried out a live cross with the Seven Network to discuss interest rates last Tuesday.

In the video, which has become an internet hit on YouTube and news websites, Mr Kiely is then seen looking at three separate revealing photographs of Ms Kerr from a GQ magazine shoot.

The footage has had more than 200,000 individual viewings on YouTube and been published on news websites around the world, including Britain’s The Sun and The New York Post.

Mr Kiely, who was not at work at the bank’s Sydney offices yesterday, will meet with bank executives in the next few days.

Some staff at the bank expect Mr Kiely to be disciplined but allowed to keep his job. Mr Kiely has spent six years at the bank, primarily as a Macquarie Private Wealth adviser._


----------



## Mr J (4 February 2010)

I still have no idea what he did wrong.


----------



## mazzatelli (4 February 2010)

Mr J said:


> I still have no idea what he did wrong.




There's nothing wrong, but most companies providing professional services have strong emphasis on reputation. My guess is he may get transferred to a role that doesn't deal with clients directly.

If he wasn't caught in such a public manner, most superiors would just walk on by!!!


----------



## Mr J (4 February 2010)

I know, I just think society is in a poor place if someone gets disciplined for something like this.


----------



## Sir Osisofliver (4 February 2010)

OK I won't mention any names,

But during my career as a private client adviser in one of the firms I was working in, one of the female support staff, successfully sued the company because of e-mails of an unsuitable nature.

She also managed to do in through OHS legislation so the payout she received was substantial.

It wasn't Ms Kerr it a bathing suit that she was being subjected to however, more along the lines of Debbie does Dallas.

Cheers

Sir O


----------



## skc (4 February 2010)

mazzatelli said:


> There's nothing wrong, but most companies providing professional services have strong emphasis on reputation. My guess is he may get transferred to a role that doesn't deal with clients directly.
> 
> If he wasn't caught in such a public manner, most superiors would just walk on by!!!




My boss can fire me for looking at your avatar, mazzatelli. Don't you normally mention her name in your signature?


----------



## mazzatelli (4 February 2010)

skc said:


> My boss can fire me for looking at your avatar, mazzatelli. Don't you normally mention her name in your signature?




Yeah, haven't been as active on the forum to keep it up. 
How about this avatar?


----------



## Timmy (4 February 2010)

Joe Blow said:


> Please do not infringe the copyright of others on ASF.
> 
> I see a lot of people reproducing whole articles and/or not posting a link to or identifying the original source of quoted material.
> 
> ...




https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10373&highlight=copyright


----------



## awg (4 February 2010)

I definitely dont think dismissal is suitable punishment for what happened.

Would be more worried if I was the sender of the email.

They both would be hoping their last performance review was good.

Mac staff would be copping it from the top down, especially the top boys

want some pr0n with that sir?

Strange how weird, random events like this can take on a life of their own.

I saw some funny things involving pr0n over the years in the workplace, practical jokes that nearly misfired, you need to be very careful in this politically correct world


----------



## gooner (4 February 2010)

awg said:


> I definitely dont think dismissal is suitable punishment for what happened.
> 
> Would be more worried if I was the sender of the email.
> 
> ...




Where I worked, I know of two people sacked (these are just ones I know of - there would be others)

- one for showing boxer shorts at after work drinks
- one for having a team lunch at a lap dancing joint
- pone for


----------



## awg (4 February 2010)

Going back 25+ years to the world of DOS, I can remember we used to prank people by editing their screen saver to various insulting messages, to reinforce to them that better security practice was needed.

Of course they needed admin help to rectify

Sometimes these jokes went a bit far, including once when a hardcore pr0n image screen saver descended while some poor SOB was talking to his female supervisor.

Or inserted into training material

The presence of females in the particular workplace can be a complicating issue

Secret Santas were banned at our workplace after the first one...well there was a sex toy shop around the corner


----------



## drsmith (4 February 2010)

awg said:


> Would be more worried if I was the sender of the email.



If someone has to pay a price for this (somewhat amusing) incident then that's where the buck should stop.


----------



## prawn_86 (4 February 2010)

gooner said:


> Where I worked, I know of two people sacked (these are just ones I know of - there would be others)
> 
> - one for showing boxer shorts at after work drinks
> - one for having a team lunch at a lap dancing joint




wow, i am aware of workplaces where much worse goes on on a daily basis, and by the bosses too


----------



## doctorj (4 February 2010)

prawn_86 said:


> wow, i am aware of workplaces where much worse goes on on a daily basis, and by the bosses too



I recall a training retreat in my early days at one of the big 4 where most nights ended up with a good portion of the senior management table top dancing, feeling up a graduate and worse...


----------



## Ageo (5 February 2010)

I thought that was one of their private clients he was checking up on?


----------



## awg (5 February 2010)

doctorj said:


> I recall a training retreat in my early days at one of the big 4 where most nights ended up with a good portion of the senior management table top dancing, feeling up a graduate and worse...




lol..I once had to place a female executive in a full-nelson, as she attemped a Mike Tyson impersonation on a hapless toad of a male exec, who had called her a slut, after an extended drinking session, in full view of shocked members of the public and fellow staff.

No one lost there job. it was fn funny to watch the shocked look on everyones faces, till i realized he was going to have to whack her back


----------



## Trembling Hand (5 February 2010)

Interesting article on this in the age today.

http://www.theage.com.au/opinion/so...ale-colleagues-20100204-ng33.html?autostart=1



> Consider a study that showed one group of men a series of ads portraying women as sex things, and compared their behaviour with that of men shown instead advertising material without sexual imagery. Later, each man was asked to interview a female job candidate, and their behaviour was carefully observed.
> 
> Men who had recently seen women portrayed as sex objects sat closer to the interviewee, flirted more and asked the candidate a greater number of sexually inappropriate questions. These men also rated her as less competent, and remembered a great deal about the woman's physical appearance but less information that would help them decide her suitability for the job.
> 
> In other words, images of sexually objectified women prime men to perceive and respond to fully clothed women in the same way.



No doubt will rile the average ASFer


----------



## awg (5 February 2010)

Trembling Hand said:


> No doubt will rile the average ASFer




shouldnt surprise. 

anyone has ever worked in a place of employment with large numbers of nubile, fashionably dressed, well paid, hard drinking, dirty talking ladies can testify that it does tend to reduce some males to a state of inner depravity & temporary insanity. Far more distracting than pr0n


----------



## johnnyg (5 February 2010)

Wow, almost 1.9million views, almost tripled in the last day or 2, even has Kerr saying she'll support him. 

Wonder if he's familiar with Black Swan Theory, because this could be his, now he just has to work out the best way to use it to his advantage.........


----------



## bellenuit (5 February 2010)

Ageo said:


> I thought that was one of their private clients he was checking up on?




Or perhaps their client's privates.


----------



## Mr J (5 February 2010)

Trembling Hand said:


> No doubt will rile the average ASFer




I feel like I should be locked up just for being male .


----------



## Trembling Hand (5 February 2010)

Mr J said:


> I feel like I should be locked up just for being male .




No No that's fine. The women will just have to deal with, like always


----------



## SmellyTerror (6 February 2010)

Why do people look at this stuff at work, anyway?

Why the f--k do you want an erection AT WORK? What are you planning to do with it?


----------

